# New Beretta 92x Barrel



## engagequadlaser (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey folks, brand new firearm owner here, pardon the novice question - I recently purchased my first handgun, a 92x full size. I took it to the range and after about 20 shots ended up with a squib in the barrel. Had the squib removed, and as I'm inspecting the barrel, I notice something that I just want to confirm is normal or not...

Looking from the back end of the barrel (direction the bullet would travel) is there supposed to be a small lip in the transition from the smooth section further down to the section with the rifling? Seems like something a bullet might get stuck on...

I took some photos and marked up to highlight what I mean.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes. That is the chamber lip. The rim of the case rests on it. The location of this lip closer to the breach or further toward the muzzle determines the headspace.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is that a chrome lined barrel ?
Fortunate, you were aware of the squib.


----------



## engagequadlaser (Jun 28, 2020)

pic said:


> Is that a chrome lined barrel ?
> Fortunate, you were aware of the squib.


Indeed it is. And yes, I got very fortunate in that the squib was far enough back in the barrel that it wasn't allowing the next bullet to automatically chamber properly. The best part is - when I asked the range attendant about it, their advice was "oh yeah, that happens to a lot of new guns, just put some oil on it."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

engagequadlaser said:


> Indeed it is. And yes, I got very fortunate in that the squib was far enough back in the barrel that it wasn't allowing the next bullet to automatically chamber properly. The best part is - when I asked the range attendant about it, their advice was "oh yeah, that happens to a lot of new guns, just put some oil on it."


Well, give it a good cleaning. 
I would take a good look at the shell casings for unusual scrapes or rubs.
Run a few unfired rounds Manually,,, and check out the wear marks.

Coulda just had a bad round causing the squib . 
Good luck


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Is that a chrome lined barrel ?
> Fortunate, you were aware of the squib.


it should be a chrome lined barrel.


engagequadlaser said:


> Indeed it is. And yes, I got very fortunate in that the squib was far enough back in the barrel that it wasn't allowing the next bullet to automatically chamber properly. The best part is - when I asked the range attendant about it, their advice was "oh yeah, that happens to a lot of new guns, just put some oil on it."


Squib loads are NOT a feature of "new guns". It is usually a problem with a contaminated load, where powder failed to burn from bad primer, contaminated powder, or a missing powder charge in the round. If this was with range provided reloads, and this range sees this a lot. It is their crap ammo.

hammer spring are tightest and likely hitting their hardest when the pistol is new.

Dolts.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> it should be a chrome lined barrel.
> 
> Squib loads are NOT a feature of "new guns". It is usually a problem with a contaminated load, where powder failed to burn from bad primer, contaminated powder, or a missing powder charge in the round. If this was with range provided reloads, and this range sees this a lot. It is their crap ammo.
> 
> ...


Most likely bad ammo, I agree. 
I myself would be double checking that the rounds are fully chambered or seated properly. And not losing back pressure from a premature primer hit . 
Made me suspect when the attendant said use more OIL, LOL.
Its highly unlikely you're getting a premature primer strike. But who knows 
Never had a squib myself, knock on wood, lol.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

What is a premature primer strike? The hammer hits the pin, the pin hits the primer...bang! Does the guy at the range, think the powder and the primer have to agree on timing? It’s not like a quarterback and a center trying to get a snap right.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> What is a premature primer strike? The hammer hits the pin, the pin hits the primer...bang! Does the guy at the range, think the powder and the primer have to agree on timing? It's not like a quarterback and a center trying to get a snap right.


In an unusual method called advanced primer ignition the fixed or floating firing pin deliberately strikes the primer _before_ the round is fully chambered. While this would seem to violate the principle of allowing combustion only when the breech is fully closed, the reason for it is clever. Since the bolt at that time is still moving forward the round is chambered shortly after ignition.
If the casing was out of whack it may not have been chambered properly, losing combustion.

Most likely the ammo was bad.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> What is a premature primer strike? The hammer hits the pin, the pin hits the primer...bang! Does the guy at the range, think the powder and the primer have to agree on timing? It's not like a quarterback and a center trying to get a snap right.


Would it be impossible for a firing pin to strike or function without being in full battery?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Would it be impossible for a firing pin to strike or function without being in full battery?


 With a Beretta it should be. Firing pin block would not allow forward travel of the firing pin until the trigger is fully pulled to the rear, and the firing pin block is moved up to align the slot which allows the firing pin to move forward enough to strike the primer. The firing pin spring, also would prevent the firing pin from traveling forward against inertia if the firing pin block is out of the way.

to lift the firing pin block the slide needs to be in battery for the lever to engage the underside of the firing pin block.

AR 15s and some rifles with floating firing pins will strike the primer and leave an indent that does not fire the primer. This should not result in a squib. The primer when struck solidly will still fire.

if a round does fire out of battery a squib is usually not the result, usually the case wall fails and blows out into the magazine well, because the primer and powder still get ignited Without full chamber support.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> With a Beretta it should be. Firing pin block would not allow forward travel of the firing pin until the trigger is fully pulled to the rear, and the firing pin block is moved up to align the slot which allows the firing pin to move forward enough to strike the primer. The firing pin spring, also would prevent the firing pin from traveling forward against inertia if the firing pin block is out of the way.
> 
> to lift the firing pin block the slide needs to be in battery for the lever to engage the underside of the firing pin block.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand, 
If it does fire out of battery would the distance of the out of battery round make a difference in your opinion..
Bed time on the east coast here, have a good night
Pic


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Yes I understand,
> If it does fire out of battery would the distance of the out of battery round make a difference in your opinion..
> Bed time on the east coast here, have a good night
> Pic


it can make a difference in whether the shell case blows out. If the chamber is supporting the web of the case (area in front of the case head, before the walls of the cartridge are thin. )


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was also thinking the only way a full casing wouldn't explode or bulge out, and keeping the whole case intact is if the casing never reaches far enough as you just mentioned.

https://vaguntrader.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/1548533/Crazy_malfunction_squib+out_of

https://www.ssusa.org/articles/2018/8/14/firing-out-of-battery/

Once again time is flying , don't work to hard, I'm very jealous, lol .
Sincerely, 
Pic


----------

